# Late Firearm Antlerless Season - Some Cons



## bwiltse (Jan 18, 2000)

What are your feelings on the late December firearm antlerless season (Dec 16 - Jan
1) and the deer management impact? Some cons to the late antlerless season include:

(1) The late season may not result in an additional antlerless harvest. That is many hunters may hold off on shooting a doe during the earlier seasons because there is a late season.

(2) It is more difficult to distinguish a fawn (especially a buck fawn) from an adult deer at this time of the year. The purpose of the late season is to harvest does, and the harvest of button bucks during this period is counter-productive. 

(3) The late harvest includes some adult bucks that have cast their antlers.

(4) If at all possible, the harvest of does should be encouraged prior to the rut, not during a late season. It only makes sense to harvest the does prior to being bred.

Your thoughts and ideas?
--------------------------------------------

Boyd


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

That sums it up. Good post. The problem will be selling it to hunters. Especially many bow hunters who don't want others in "their" woods. But you're right on all points.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Boyd, I agree with everything you posted about the late antlerless season. But, I can just imagine the outcry from the archers if an early antlerless season during a couple of those sacred six weeks was proposed. 

------------------


----------



## rooster (Jan 25, 2000)

Boyd... all are good points. I for one would like to see the late season go bye bye.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I strongly support the late antlerless season.

I know a number of hunters that take advantage of this season to harvest does, and I'd like to see this continue. I know my experience may differ from the norm, but the hunters I know take does during both the general firearms season and also the late antlerless season. If we have hunters holding off on taking does during the general season, well, those are the guys we have to work on and educate.

It's true that it's more difficult to distinguish male from female fawns in December. That's why I generally pass on all fawns at that time. I do try to take female fawns with my bow during October. Again, we need to continue to remind hunters as to how to distinguish a doe from a fawn.

As to the accidental harvest of adult bucks which have shed their antlers - under the current conditions of our deer herd, with our out-of-balance age/sex structure, mature bucks in December are such a rarity, and are so likely to be laying low at that time, that the possibility of their accidental harvest is so remote that I think that this concern is unjustified. If we get to the point where our herd is in greater balance, perhaps the accidental harvest of a mature antlerless buck may become more likely, and we then at that point may want to reconsider our late season harvest strategy.


----------



## toddLCHC (Nov 30, 2000)

Our club also supports the late doe season.

Many are asking for it to be abolished because bucks are being taken. I agree with farmlegend on this point. The reasons the bucks are casting their antler before Jan. 1 is due to the social aspects of the herd today. A mature, un-stressed buck should hold his antlers until mid-January at least. Our bucks are casting early due to societal pressures that we must address by reducing the herd overall, and improving their habitat.

Our club tried using restraint this year in hopes of having the does act as natural attractants during the rut. It didn't work. We took our does during the firearm and late doe season this year. There is a lot to be said for taking them with a bow prior to being bred. I think a firearm season of any length prior to the rut would make the rut completely nocturnal in this state; thereby nullifying the "magical rut days" that we enjoy hunting now. The idea is sound, but I can't support a firearm season to harvest them prior to the rut. Impress this upon the archery folks. They need to do their part here (I know we usually try to. We just made a decision this past season not to, and it backfired).

------------------
"Take a doe so HE can grow"

Todd.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Todd, you brought up an excellent point. Premature antler drop has become common in our deer herd, due to societal stress brought on by both overcrowding and also poor age/sex structure.

Another strong argument in the case for aggressive doe harvests.


----------

